# Help needed with GBR fry



## Britishbookbug (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a breeding pair of German Blue Rams. They started spawning at the beginning of the summer. They have spawned 3 or 4 times now, but each time the fry die after about 3 days. I have tried to make infusoria, but I'm not sure if its working. Any suggestions from someone who has been successful. I would just like a few to survive. I'm not looking to breed them, so don't want to set up a special tank for babies. The parents don't seem to be eating them. I've had to remove the bodies later!

Thanks.

Parameters are fine. Nitrates low. Temp 80-82. Soft acidic water. 10 gal tank with only one otto as company. Well planted tank. Sandy substrate. Rocks for hiding.


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

Well I've never bred or even had german rams but the process is typically the same for all fish. You will want to either hatch some baby brine shrimp or get some hikari first bites. Then using a turkey baster gently squirt the bbs or water/first bites solution over the fry. You will want to make sure that your water current isn't going to sweep the food away also so either turn off your filters/power heads while feeding or use a sponge filter driven by an airstone that won't cause a current in your tank.

Hopefully some experienced ram breeders will chime in. Good Luck!

:thumb:


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

If you are finding bodies is is most likely that they are starving to death. You need to provide good food for them. As already suggested, baby brine shrimp are great. Also, microworms. If you don't want to raise live food try some of the various fry foods available. Finely ground flake food might work for you as well. Blue ram fry can be very hard to raise but if you are getting them to the free swimming stage you should be able to see at least some through to survival.

More info here
http://www.dwarfcichlid.com/Microgeophagus_ramirezi.php

DC


----------



## star rider (Mar 20, 2006)

from layed eggs to hatching is about 3-4 days..they fry (wigglers) will be feeding off their egg sacs.. they usually begin freeswimming after another 3-4 days.. if they stillhave egg sacs they do not need to be fed. when the egg sacs are gone they will be looking for foos.BBS are a good choice I prefer to hatch my own.
I start the BBS hatchery when the fry are wigglers and hatch bbs every day.
extras can be frozen and fed to the fry.
the bbs are best when they are orange in color(they have their own wegg sacs at this time which is where the fish fry get their food.


----------



## Ed_209 (Dec 22, 2004)

Find some microworms somewhere. BBS are sometimes too big for the fry to eat at first.
I've had better survival with microworms than with just bbs. I've also used decapsulated brine shrimp eggs. Got them at brineshrimpdirect.com


----------



## Britishbookbug (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks for all your advice. My rams spawned 7 days ago. The fry hatched yesterday. I turned the pump off yesterday while feeding which gave them more chance to eat. I did that 3 times yesterday and again today. They look healthy and strong so far. I've bought some special food for fry and have been feeding them dried powdered shrimp. I'll keep you all posted. I've taken video of them, but will need to figure out how to post it. Sooooo excited!!!


----------



## Gillibeanz (Jul 2, 2008)

You can buy live cultures of microworms really cheaply from Ebay - once you have a starter culture they will last forever!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I alternate live bbs and Hikari First Bites with my Bolivian ram fry, and this has worked really well for me. The key is frequent feedings - I try to feed at least every 4 hours, except during the night, of course.

I really like the Hikari First Bites...It's very fine and floats in the water slowly, and looks alot like the cloud of bbs does when I release them in the fry tank.

I've had best results by siphoning off the fry once they are free swimming and putting them in a small 5G tank of their own, but you said you didn't want to do that. I usually keep them in the 5G for a month or so, with daily water changes and frequent feedings. Once they get a little size on them, I move them to a larger tank, and finally, after a total of 6-8 months, they go back in with the adults.


----------



## Britishbookbug (Dec 1, 2007)

I have lost all but one of the fry. The parents started eating them by the fifth day. There were 30 yesterday, but I could only find one today.  I have set up a separate 5 gal tank for the next batch. I will do as you suggest and see what happens. It will give me time to get the hikari first bites and check out the microworms. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Sometimes it takes them a few tries to get it right. You can expect another clutch in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Britishbookbug (Dec 1, 2007)

They laid more eggs today. I'll keep you posted on how it goes. I tried getting the Hikari first bites, but no luck so far. I tried Petco, Petsmart, and Petquarters. I'll try on line. Thanks


----------

